# Rat Owners <3



## aquamoonbeam (May 1, 2012)

All you ratty lovers out there! Post pictures of your rat setups! After four years I am ready for the little cuties again but wanted to see how you all house them!  anybody?


----------



## Sweetie (May 4, 2012)

I am babysitting a couple rats. I will try to get pics of them shortly.


----------



## Anaira (May 4, 2012)

I don't have any pics of my cages, sadly.  No camera, either.


----------



## critterchic (May 4, 2012)

I have six little girl rats and they live in a Martins 695 with an add-on.


----------



## Samara (May 5, 2012)

Ohh I need to pull out my external hard-drive for this one. I kept rats for YEARS. I said goodbye to my last loving few last year. Since they've passed I haven't brought any new ones home. 

I miss those little garbage disposals!  I'll post pictures ASAP!


----------



## ArdenBunny (May 5, 2012)

critterchic wrote:


> I have six little girl rats and they live in a Martins 695 with an add-on.






Oh yeah. If I ever die and come back as a rat I am coming to live with you! Nice!


----------



## MiserySmith (May 5, 2012)

I'll try to get new cage pics next cleaning day, Here's an older set up of the Critter Nation: 



IMG_1015

Old frankencage picture, I'll try to get an update of that too: 



IMG_1009

Waiting to neuter my boys end of this month, as I don't have the funds with moving. So it's 1 rat per cage.


----------



## critterchic (May 5, 2012)

Thanks ArdenBunny! I have a lot of fun with their cage, like having the doll house I never had! LOL


----------



## ArdenBunny (May 6, 2012)

You learn something new every day! I had no idea you could neuter rats!


----------



## critterchic (May 6, 2012)

yep, and spay girls. My girls are spayed, much healthier for them.


----------



## aquamoonbeam (May 7, 2012)

They all look awesome! I can't wait to start decorating! I miss having those little characters!


----------



## LaylaLop (May 7, 2012)

I used to have rats and built them a grotto style cage. Yes, they were spoiled.


----------



## LaylaLop (May 7, 2012)

I later added in u-channel and put up plexi-glass so I could put down litter and keep in poops. I gave the girls I had a separate cage and gave the 3 boys run of the entire thing.











Happiness is a jar of yogies:










My "sewer rat" chunk





I had my boy ratties for 2 years and then had to give them away before I left for college. My 2 girls were rescued lab rats and sadly died of tumors after a few months of having them. I may get rats again sometime in the future.. if my bf isn't too weirded out by them


----------



## melbaby80 (May 12, 2012)

How is owning rats? They're are some cute ones out there and I love the cages. Are they playful?


----------



## undergunfire (May 22, 2012)

I have 2 boy ratties now that I got from a breeder here in AZ - they are the best rats I have ever owned! They are super friendly and so well socialized.


Thaddeus....






Tate....






Both boys....










One of their cage set ups (Martin's R680)....


----------



## melbaby80 (May 23, 2012)

gosh they are cute!


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 23, 2012)

I've had probably 150 rats in the past 8 years. I even had a "rat room" dedicated to them. I had to stop getting them because I became overwhelmed wanting to rescue them all. Even at my largest amount, they still all got out of cage time every day and recieved vet care as well as the best food. 
I had one rat, Eclaire, who got diagnosed with really aggressive cancer and I was told she wouldn't live another month or 2. I got tumor after tumor removed (she was a trooper and everyone at the vet loved her!) and she lived another 2.5 years. She was the sweetest thing.
I miss my rats but I enjoy being able to spend alot of time with a small amount of animals.


----------



## Anaira (May 23, 2012)

Amy, those boys are drop dead gorgeous. Just...awwww!

Kim, your photos are lovely, but that jar of yoggies one. I think it should be banned, it nearly made my heart stop. It's a health risk, it's just too cute! Seriously, I want to steal that pic, and add your caption, cheezburger style.  It's just so classic, the look on his face is priceless, the way he's sitting, everything!


----------



## Nela (May 23, 2012)

I don't have rats but every time Amy posts about her rats, especially her two last boys, I always think I would like to hang out with someone who does to get a better feel for them. I have always loved them, but I have always had problems with the smell. People tell me they don't smell much, but I seem particularly sensitive. Awww but Amy's boys are soooooo gorgeous. 

Btw, LaylaLop, I think this is the cutest rat picture I have ever seen!


----------



## melbaby80 (May 23, 2012)

*Nela wrote: *


> I don't have rats but every time Amy posts about her rats, especially her two last boys, I always think I would like to hang out with someone who does to get a better feel for them. I have always loved them, but I have always had problems with the smell. People tell me they don't smell much, but I seem particularly sensitive. Awww but Amy's boys are soooooo gorgeous.
> 
> Btw, LaylaLop, I think this is the cutest rat picture I have ever seen!


me too lol looks like he's winking


----------



## ZRabbits (May 23, 2012)

*melbaby80 wrote: *


> *Nela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I don't have rats but every time Amy posts about her rats, especially her two last boys, I always think I would like to hang out with someone who does to get a better feel for them. I have always loved them, but I have always had problems with the smell. People tell me they don't smell much, but I seem particularly sensitive. Awww but Amy's boys are soooooo gorgeous.
> ...


me three. 

Gives me a smile every time.

Thanks for sharing!

K


----------



## rokinmyownsox (May 23, 2012)

*LaylaLop wrote: *


> Happiness is a jar of yogies:


Probably the cutest thing I've seen!!! Oh I could just pinch her cheeks. Haha. Mind if I make this my desktop?


----------



## blondiesmommie (May 23, 2012)

I love ratties too!!! I have Alfred, my humane society huge fat rat, I may be getting a new baby friend for him tomorrow  I'll have to figure out how to ost pics of him and his house! AWESOME CAGES AND CUTE RATS EVERYONE!!!!!!!


----------



## lillyin224 (May 24, 2012)

hey maybe I will join in too. And if you want here is a great site/forum about them http://www.ratshackforum.com/ lots of stuff on there =)


----------

